# console fonts



## sk8harddiefast (May 9, 2010)

Hi 
How can i change my console font? (This black screen with big white fonts before startx )
Also what is the smallest/coolest font to use?
I can download more console fonts?
I can change console resolution?
I want fonts as smaller as they can be


----------



## shuxuef (May 9, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Hi
> How can i change my console font? (This black screen with big white fonts before startx )
> Also what is the smallest/coolest font to use?
> I can download more console fonts?
> ...



You can try vidcontrol, which I never tried before.


----------



## DavidMarec (May 9, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Hi
> How can i change my console font? (This black screen with big white fonts before startx )



Try to use "vidfont".
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=kbdmap&sektion=1

The available fonts files are located in 
 /usr/share/syscons/fonts/*.fonts 



> Also what is the smallest/coolest font to use?


It depends of the character encoding you have chosen to use.



> I can download more console fonts?



Don't know. You are welcome to design new ones, i think.



> I can change console resolution?



Try "vidcontrol":
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=vidcontrol&sektion=1

You can also set up the "SC_PIXEL_MODE
" and "vesa" options for the vesa/syscons driver in the kernel.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=syscons&sektion=4
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=vga&sektion=4


----------



## enCyde (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi isn't there a option in the sysinstall to change the terminal font? I have searched and searched and tested and tested, I have connected a monitor to my server now and the first thing that disturbed me was the font. I don't really get how to fix this without a restart. erhm.. I don't know how to fix this with a restart ether. I just want to make my fonts smaller so it will look cleaner. Would be happy for a solution. Can't be that hard


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 15, 2011)

`# vidcontrol -i mode`

That shows the modes available, although they won't all work.  See vidcontrol(1) for the mode names.  Then try them:
`# vidcontrol 80x30`

Console fonts select appearance, not size (as far as I remember).


----------

